
Nearest black hole to Earth discovered - lelf
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-52560812
======
president
How close would a black hole have to be to cause some damage to the Earth or
it's orbit?

~~~
krapp
Gravity obeys the inverse square law, even with black holes. In fact, you
could replace our sun with a black hole of equal mass and the orbits of the
planets would remain the same[0].

So a black hole would probably have to be a lot closer than 1,000 light years
away or else be a _lot_ more massive at that distance to affect us in any
noticeable way.

[0][https://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-sun/black-hole-
su...](https://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-sun/black-hole-sun.html)

